# Reserve Training Scheduled??



## PteAJL (21 Apr 2013)

Okay so after loads and loads of searching, I have established that BMQ for reservists runs on the weekends from September to January, and BMQ-L/SQ happens after but I heard that runs in the summer time.

So what happens for that 5-6 month gap for reservists who complete BMQ on the weekends? Are we just left hanging there until summer time to complete BMQ-L/SQ??


----------



## qwerty789 (21 Apr 2013)

Normally you would do weekly training with your unit.


----------



## Messorius (21 Apr 2013)

There isn't necessarily a gap.  I did my first BMQ course full time last July, did the second on weekends Nov-March, and I have SQ scheduled this July, but there's people from my last BMQ in different units who are going on SQ/trades training end of May. If it had worked out the way our training officer had wanted, I would have been in Valcartier in June instead.  

Basically, anything could happen, ask(not pester them to insanity) your staff, don't count on it until you get a definite "Yes, you're going, here's your paperwork".

Edit: typing while sleepy is bad


----------



## MikeL (21 Apr 2013)

(Not yet)PteAJL,  when you actually do get sworn in and first show up at your unit your chain of command will give you an idea of how things will work out for you.


----------



## Cyrius007 (20 May 2013)

Depends of the situation.

You surely wont be left without anything. My CofC told me I will be 2nd Lt after BMQ even without BMQ-L. I'll work all winter and spring with my unit and do the rest of my training on the summer. (I have 10 years of civilian experience for the trade I got, that may be a factor). My recruiter told me nobody were left aside between the courses, they want to keep you active.


----------



## The_Falcon (21 May 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> (Not yet)PteAJL,  when you actually do get sworn in and first show up at your unit your chain of command will give you an idea of how things will work out for you.



What he said.  Your CofC will tell you your training schedule.  If they aren't then you need to ask them.


----------



## Hax24 (23 Jun 2013)

Does anyone know if it is too late to be selected for Reserve training this September? I have finished my application process, but I have not received an offer yet.


----------



## PteAJL (23 Jun 2013)

Its almost the end of June, I highly doubt it.
I only received my offer last week. Chances are all the spots have been filled.

Unfortunately, you may have to wait till next April when the new fiscal year starts.


----------



## Teager (23 Jun 2013)

PteAJL chances are you will be put on a weekend BMQ. Don't assume anything until your unit stands back up in September.

Hax24 once you have an offer than you can worry about the next start date for BMQ. Don't worry to much about it once your in your unit will get you loaded on the next available course.


----------



## PteAJL (23 Jun 2013)

@Teager

I'm being sent on the summer BMQ at CFB Kingston. Starts on July 3rd.


----------



## Teager (23 Jun 2013)

Even better. I did my BMQ in the summer and still is one of the best times I've had so enjoy it.


----------



## Hax24 (23 Jun 2013)

So is it possible to be put into a September Reserve BMQ this year? I'm applying to a Hamilton Reserve unit. Last response was a bit unhelpful. 


A) I don't exactly trust the advice of someone who just got a job offer.

B) I'm not asking if I should worry about it or not. "Don't worry" is one of the most frustrating pieces of advice anyone can receive.


If it's one of those things that depends on many factors and can't be answered with a yes or no, I'd be fine with that answer.


----------



## MikeL (23 Jun 2013)

Hax24, it is hard to say if you will be able to get onto the Fall BMQ serial or not. There are few variables involved with this, so it is hard to give you an answer. IMO, you are going to have to wait till you get into the Reserve unit. Once in, you can ask them as they will be the ones loading you/submitting your name.


----------



## Hax24 (23 Jun 2013)

Alrighty, thank-you very much.


----------



## Teager (24 Jun 2013)

Your asking a question that no one here can answer for you. I gave you the same advice as Skeletor of wait until you recieve your offer.


----------



## Hax24 (28 Jun 2013)

His answer was more detailed than "don't worry about it". As I wrote, it would have been fine if you told me that no one can answer that question, but you didn't. You just said "don't worry about it".


----------



## Mr.Neville (28 Jun 2013)

I got enrolled on the 14th, still waiting to here back from my unit as to when I will be doing BMQ, although I would prefer to do it now in the summer, as opposed to on weekends. I haven't heard anything yet but I would prefer to know as soon as possible so I can plan the rest of my summer accordingly, good luck to you guys going on course!


----------



## JorgSlice (28 Jun 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> I got enrolled on the 14th, still waiting to here back from my unit as to when I will be doing BMQ, although I would prefer to do it now in the summer, as opposed to on weekends. I haven't heard anything yet but I would prefer to know as soon as possible so I can plan the rest of my summer accordingly, good luck to you guys going on course!



There are people sworn in at the beginning of April, they will not get on BMQ this summer.


----------



## Bassil_Inf (28 Jun 2013)

VancouverIslandHunter said:
			
		

> I got enrolled on the 14th, still waiting to here back from my unit as to when I will be doing BMQ, although I would prefer to do it now in the summer, as opposed to on weekends. I haven't heard anything yet but I would prefer to know as soon as possible so I can plan the rest of my summer accordingly, good luck to you guys going on course!



Hey bud did you receive your kit after you swore in? What unit by the way did you apply for?


----------



## Mr.Neville (28 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> There are people sworn in at the beginning of April, they will not get on BMQ this summer.



Damn, well I'll do it in fall/winter I guess, no big deal, I would have just preferred to do it all at once. @DarkInfantry232, I PM'd you


----------



## NSDreamer (29 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> There are people sworn in at the beginning of April, they will not get on BMQ this summer.




 Hate to break it to you, but not always the case. The Reserves are a wacky and wonderful world of back door connections, front door knocking, and upside down "why are you on the ceiling, and how did you get on  this course" nonsense.

I'll give a solid example, several years back when I first joined, sworn in in June, on basic in July in NS, BSOTC in Wainwright in August. I received less then 24 hours notice that I was course loaded and was told if I was able to get to the unit within 6 hours, they'd have me on a course the next day and sure enough it happened.

 Soo honestly to all inquiring, in the reserves? Anything is possible... :


----------



## JorgSlice (29 Jun 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you, but not always the case. The Reserves are a wacky and wonderful world of back door connections, front door knocking, and upside down "why are you on the ceiling, and how did you get on  this course" nonsense.
> 
> I'll give a solid example, several years back when I first joined, sworn in in June, on basic in July in NS, BSOTC in Wainwright in August. I received less then 24 hours notice that I was course loaded and was told if I was able to get to the unit within 6 hours, they'd have me on a course the next day and sure enough it happened.
> 
> Soo honestly to all inquiring, in the reserves? Anything is possible... :



Yes, that is true as well. My sister is patiently waiting. But she's one of those people that of nothing comes for a month, she starts all these weird projects and things.


----------



## Mr.Neville (29 Jun 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you, but not always the case. The Reserves are a wacky and wonderful world of back door connections, front door knocking, and upside down "why are you on the ceiling, and how did you get on  this course" nonsense.
> 
> I'll give a solid example, several years back when I first joined, sworn in in June, on basic in July in NS, BSOTC in Wainwright in August. I received less then 24 hours notice that I was course loaded and was told if I was able to get to the unit within 6 hours, they'd have me on a course the next day and sure enough it happened.
> 
> Soo honestly to all inquiring, in the reserves? Anything is possible... :



I sure hope they do that to me, although I think I need to set a date to stop waiting, I don't want to spend my whole summer next to the phone waiting for it to ring haha.


----------



## Messorius (29 Jun 2013)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Hate to break it to you, but not always the case. The Reserves are a wacky and wonderful world of back door connections, front door knocking, and upside down "why are you on the ceiling, and how did you get on  this course" nonsense.
> 
> I'll give a solid example, several years back when I first joined, sworn in in June, on basic in July in NS, BSOTC in Wainwright in August. I received less then 24 hours notice that I was course loaded and was told if I was able to get to the unit within 6 hours, they'd have me on a course the next day and sure enough it happened.
> 
> Soo honestly to all inquiring, in the reserves? Anything is possible... :



+1

Was sworn in March of last year and off to BMQ the end of June.  There was space so I got shoved into it.

ETA: I've seen people sworn in on a Thursday and starting a weekend course the very day after, too. You don't know until someone tells you you're doing it.


----------



## bcperson (17 Aug 2013)

What does SQ stand for? I did search just could not seem to find the answer.


----------



## MikeL (17 Aug 2013)

bcperson said:
			
		

> What does SQ stand for? I did search just could not seem to find the answer.



For courses, SQ means Soldier Qualification - the course as been changed and renamed to BMQ-Land though(happened a few years ago).


----------



## dangerboy (17 Aug 2013)

bcperson said:
			
		

> What does SQ stand for? I did search just could not seem to find the answer.



SQ is the old name for BMQ Land.  It switched a long time ago, but people still are using the old name.


----------



## bcperson (17 Aug 2013)

Thank you, is that something all trades do or just infantry?


----------



## Dissident (17 Aug 2013)

bcperson said:
			
		

> Thank you, is that something all trades do or just infantry?



All army trades.


----------



## bcperson (17 Aug 2013)

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. So last question for now, this is for both regular and reserve?


----------



## Dissident (17 Aug 2013)

bcperson said:
			
		

> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it. So last question for now, this is for both regular and reserve?



Yes?

I could be wrong, mind you, but SQ/BMQ(L) should be mandatory for all hard army trades.


----------



## Messorius (18 Aug 2013)

NinerSix said:
			
		

> Yes?
> 
> I could be wrong, mind you, but SQ/BMQ(L) should be mandatory for all hard army trades.



There was an SQ in Gagetown this June run with both reg/reserve personnel, mix of trades.


----------

